# Oxygen absorbers and Vacuum Sealer



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

When it comes to storage----What would be the difference in vacuum sealing a jar or dropping a oxygen absorber in a jar? I have never used the absorbers but I use the vacuum sealer alot. Is one better than the other? Thanks


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

it depends on the food that you are going to store and how long it will be stored for long term storage needs to be vac sealed and have oxyegen absorbers if it is meats or grains rice or beans you should get some more info on long term storage from the internet or from books so you will have the latest info on long term storage of food 

oxyegen absorbers help in removing oxyegen from food to help retain freashness like in jerky packages but there are gasses that do the same thing check out some preppers suppliers for books and packaging supplies and gas info 
Good luck 
Stan


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I use both depending on what I'm storing and what I'm storing it in.

For small quantities relatively sturdy stuff, I normally vacuum seal in mylar (long-term) or regular FoodSaver bags (short-term). Powders and flours tend to clog up the vacuum sealer, so I use O2 absorbers for those. For fragile stuff that needs a bit more protection, I use the mason jar attachment for my vacuum sealer.

I don't have a high capacity vacuum sealer, so gallon or bigger buckets get O2 absorbers.

For long-long term storage of dry goods, I'll vacuum seal pint or quart sizes in FoodSaver bags, and then put several of those in a mylar lined bucket with O2 absorbers.


----------

